# How much do you clean from car carpets?



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Decided to thoroughly clean the interior of my car for the first time. It's 6 years old roughly, so had lots of dirt built up in the carpet weave.
Typically how far do you guys go in cleaning the carpets of the car?
I spent about 2hrs on the carpets with Henry vacuum, some apc, interior shampoo, a scrubbing brush and some other brushes.
I got a fair amount out, and returned them to black but there is still small specs left.
I assume I'd need a wet vac or steam clean to get the rest, so should I be happy with small specs left?

How far go you guys go and how long would you spend on the carpets? So I can see if I'm spending enough time on them.

Any products to protect the carpets now?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow 2 hours is a long time RB.

I have a George but rarely need him. 

Generally a vacuum is all I need. (Henry also) I know some carpet pile can really hold on to grass and the like, but for every horrible carpet there are usually two good ones

If I have stains I treat them with FibreBright and agitate with a brush and dry with a MF.

For other peoples cars and/or oil/grease stains I use FibreBright Spot Cleaner. I just treat the area that requires sorting:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm fussy, very fussy with carpet - Henry nozzle on high power working about half a square inch at a time until I'm satisfied.

Small hand suede brush is good for lifting aged crap out - again working a few inches at a time going with the lines of the carpet

Time - as long as it takes


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

PM - thanks. I'm hoping it just took a long time because it probably hasn't been done for a long time (I got the car in January).

Bouncer- agreed, the carpets look a lot better now. Still has a few specs of dirt here and there but I doubt I can get it 100% with what I currently have. 

Going to try and stay on top of it all and hopefully next time it won't be so bad.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

get a wet vac much easier loads quicker.Thing is you can spend all day hovering up and still not get it all up.Then as soon as its wet and with agitation it will lift straight up the hover.I currently just use a Big hard interior spounge from autobrite and a selection of vikan brushes and always get good results.sand suffers from hovering you can only get so much up before your just wasteing time then when wet loads more is got up same as dog hair i find when wet it is supriseing how much more easier it is to get off as in the bits you missed become lifted.Your best with a good selection of brushes on carpets and interiors to make it a lot quicker.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I was spraying apc and interior shampoo followed by brushing which seemed to agitate a lot more. I vacuumed about 3 to 4 times each bit of carpet after spraying it wet.

Agreed, I guess I would need a wet vac but aren't they quite expensive?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

not really dont think around £160 is that bad will last for years aswell


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

And what's a good wet vac?
Henrys older brother any good?

(yet another product to add to my list of things for the car haha!)


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Or just hire one out for something like £20 maybe? A Rug Doctor or whatever similar things you can get...


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the idea! Would probably be useful as I've got to do my mums interior soon (thick, thick dust and lots of mud on the carpets)


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yes george is a very good wetvac


----------



## i5aces (Mar 5, 2011)

the wife has a carpen cleaner that i have never paid much attention to, untill we were tidying the porch and saw it had a attatchment for doing stairs and stuff.
used it on the car seats and carpets and the dirt that came out was mental, car looked like new and smelled fresh again.
well worth doing IMO


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Carpet Protection*

*Scotchgard™ Protector* -fluorocarbon chemicals (polymer latex) developed by 3M are mostly inert so by applying it to fabric they provide an effective protective treatment by surrounding each individual fibre with an invisible shield.

It can be safely used for the finest wool or nylon fabrics; Scotchgard™ Protector improves the fibres resistance to oil and water-based stains, as well as soiling from everyday use


----------

